# New holland tc40a need help with electrical troubles



## Eric G (Mar 16, 2019)

Power to last terminal when key is turned to start


----------



## Eric G (Mar 16, 2019)

No power to dash (lights) when turning key switch on


----------



## Eric G (Mar 16, 2019)

Help with tc40


----------



## Eric G (Mar 16, 2019)

Help with electrical troubles with new holland tc 40 a


----------



## Eric G (Mar 16, 2019)

Help with electrical troubles with new holland tc 40 a


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Follow this link and look at instrument panel fuse:
https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr63480ar345258

It is a good idea to pick up both the Operator's and Service Manuals if you intend to keep the tractor.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

It would be very helpful if you just post once with specifics of the nature of your electrical troubles. That way specific problems can be addressed, not just shots in the dark as we guess.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Power to last terminal of what? Starter solenoid? Fuse block?


----------



## Eric G (Mar 16, 2019)

Yep sorry about confussion of what's happening with tc40a 1st good battery and cables new. nothing happens when turning key on . I've checked fuses only ones got power is #7and#8 and 40amp fuse is good also.


----------



## Eric G (Mar 16, 2019)

RC Wells said:


> Follow this link and look at instrument panel fuse:
> https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr63480ar345258
> 
> It is a good idea to pick up both the Operator's and Service Manuals if you intend to keep the tractor.


----------



## Eric G (Mar 16, 2019)

Thanks this was helpful allowing me to understand what fuse runs what thank you


----------



## Eric G (Mar 16, 2019)

RC Wells said:


> Power to last terminal of what? Starter solenoid? Fuse block?


No the ignition switch I have 12 volts going to ignition switch but when turning to assesary no other post has continuity but when turning key to start last terminal on a ignition switch gets continuity . Just seemed like 1of the terminals should have continuity went turning key to assesary ,for lights on dash


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You may have an ignition switch failure which is common with this series tractor. The OEM ignition switch is a plastic unit noted for its short life.


----------



## Eric G (Mar 16, 2019)

Eric G said:


> No the ignition switch I have 12 volts going to ignition switch but when turning to assesary no other post has continuity but when turning key to start last terminal on a ignition switch gets continuity . Just seemed like 1of the terminals should have continuity went turning key to assesary ,for lights on dash





RC Wells said:


> You may have an ignition switch failure which is common with this series tractor. The OEM ignition switch is a plastic unit noted for its short life.


 I agree i've purchased another brand new switch from new Holland but same problem not getting power to large orange wire going to fuse panel which supplies power to last five fuses


----------



## Eric G (Mar 16, 2019)

Eric G said:


> I agree i've purchased another brand new switch from new Holland but same problem not getting power to large orange wire going to fuse panel which supplies power to last five fuses


----------



## Eric G (Mar 16, 2019)

This large orange wire goes to ignition switch to the back of the fuse panel but never gets 12 volts?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The wiring diagram is in the Service Manual. Verify you actually power from the accessory terminal on the ignition switch and that it is going somewhere in the fuse panel that is terminated on a fuse.

When I still used these tractors I replaced the ignition switch with a heavy duty generic from NAPA, and never connected anything to the accessory terminal on the switch because the wire from the OEM switch terminated on an unused fuse slot. 

Be sure the 30 amp main fuse is good, and the same for the 8 amp circuit breaker. It is also a good idea te be sure the fuse holders are not corroded.


----------



## Eric G (Mar 16, 2019)

RC Wells said:


> The wiring diagram is in the Service Manual. Verify you actually power from the accessory terminal on the ignition switch and that it is going somewhere in the fuse panel that is terminated on a fuse.
> 
> When I still used these tractors I replaced the ignition switch with a heavy duty generic from NAPA, and never connected anything to the accessory terminal on the switch because the wire from the OEM switch terminated on an unused fuse slot.
> 
> Be sure the 30 amp main fuse is good, and the same for the 8 amp circuit breaker. It is also a good idea te be sure the fuse holders are not corroded.


Thanks for your help much appreciatedI haven't figured it out yet but I will


----------



## Eric G (Mar 16, 2019)

Eric G said:


> Thanks for your help much appreciatedI haven't figured it out yet but I will


 By chance would anyone know what terminals get hot on ignition switch at what time i'm thinking I got a bad new ignition switch


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

They are found in this manual: https://www.equipmanuals.com/dl/new...c40a-tc40da-tc45a-tc45da-tractor-shop-manual/


----------

